# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Προβλημα με κυκλωμα 555 και ρελε για ελεγχο σειρηνας

## pavel

Λοιπον, εχω κανει το εξης: σε μια πλακετα παιρνω - οταν καποιος παταει το θυροτηλεφωνο - απτον βομβητη του,, την ταση κ οπλιζω ενα ρελε. Αυτο με την επαφη του κλεινει ενα κυκλωμα one shot με ενα 555 το οποιο οπλιζει ενα δευτερο ρελε για 5 δευτερολεπτα κ μετα το ξεοπλιζει. Αυτο το πραγμα λειτουργει τελεια μονο του, η οταν εχω στο 2ο ρελε κατι πολυ μικρο για να τεσταρω. Οταν ομως βαζω στο 2ο ρελε μια σειρηνα 220βολτ, τοτε οπλιζει, μετραει 5 δευτερολεπτα κ επειτα βγαζει η επαφη μια σπιθα κ δεν παει πισω να ξεοπλισει, παραμενει οπλισμενο κ βαραει! Σαν να το κραταει εκει κολλημενο! Ενω δηλαδη το 555 εχει σταματησει να δινει την ταση του μετα τα 5 sec, το ρελε δεν αφηνεται να ξεοπλισει βγαζοντας σπιθα! Εντωμεταξυ με μικρα dc φορτια οπως 9volt και ledακι, ή χωρις φορτιο, λειτουργει αψογα!!! Τα φωτα σας και τη βοηθεια σας παρακαλω παιδια! Ευχαριστω πολυ. (Εβαλα και το σχεδιο μου). Επισης ασχετο, αλλα επειδη δε το βαλα στο σχεδιο, το θυροτηλεφωνο επειδη βγαζει ac, το περναω πρωτα απο μια γεφυρα με διοδους, τελος παντων το προβλημα ειναι με το 2ο ρελε!

siren5scrl.jpg

----------


## GR_KYROS

προφανώς το relay είναι της πλάκας, βαλε ένα σοβαρότερο, με οδήγηση από τρανζίστορ
η οδήγησε ένα σοβαρότερο έτσι όπως είσαι

----------


## elektronio

προφανώς το 2ο ρελέ που χρησιμοποιείς είναι πολύ μικρό για το ρεύμα που τραβάει η σειρήνα. Ή θα πρέπει να βάλεις κάποιο μεγαλύτερο ρελέ αλλά να το οδηγήσεις με τρανζίστορ στην έξοδο του 555 (300mA max) ή να βάλεις ακόμα ένα ρελέ οδηγούμενο από το 2ο.

----------


## pavel

παιδια, το ρελε που εχω, το Κ2, ειναι το εξης: NHG JQX - 14FC 2C και στις επαφες λεει: 5A 220VAC και 5A 30VDC.
να βαλω κανα finder 40.31 με 12A 250VAC??

----------


## GR_KYROS

αυτά κανονικά θέλουν οδήγησηi με τρανζίστορ
τώρα εκεί που έφτασες οδήγησε ένα ακόμα relay
τουλάχιστον κάνε δοκιμή, αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι ο σπινθήρας τρελαίνει το κύκλωμα σου

----------


## @962fm@

> .....αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι ο σπινθήρας τρελαίνει το κύκλωμα σου



ειναι δυνατον αυτο?... εννοω πως γινεται αυτο? αφου το on/off των 220 δεν εχει επαφη με το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα.

μηπως το τροφοδοτικο του 555 ειναι απλα μια διοδος χωρις πυκνωτη για ανορθωση/εξομαλυνση ?
μια διοδος στην εισοδο των 12v στο 555 θα βοηθουσε ?

----------


## GR_KYROS

γίνεται επαγωγικά, θα συμφωνούν και οι γνωρίζοντες

και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η ποιοτική τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος

----------


## pavel

τροφοδοσια στο κυκλωμα δινω με εναν απλο μετασχηματιστη που ειχα παλια στο σπιτι. ενας μαυρος μικρος, που μπαινει στη πριζα και βγαζει 12Vdc

----------


## @962fm@

εγω να ρωτησω...
μενουν κολλημενες οι επαφες του ρελε ή μενει διεγερμενος ο ιδιος ο ρελε ?
δες αν κατα την οπλιση εχεις την ιδια ταση και μετα την αφοπλιση στα ακρα του ρελε.

----------


## pavel

παει να ξεοπλισει μετα τα 5 δευτερολεπτα, γινεται σπινθηρισμος και δεν ξεοπλιζουν οι επαφες. μενουν εκει κολλημενες και η σειρηνα βαραει επ απειρον. ενω ξανατονιζω χωρις φορτιο ή με αμελητεα dc φορτια, δουλευει κανονικοτατα

----------


## nestoras

Θα πρεπεινα βαλεις ρελέ με τα σωστά inductive χαρακτηριστικά!

----------


## FILMAN

> Ενω δηλαδη το 555* εχει σταματησει να δινει την ταση του μετα τα 5 sec*, το ρελε δεν αφηνεται να ξεοπλισει βγαζοντας σπιθα!



Αυτό το διαπίστωσες με μέτρηση ή με τη φαντασία;
*Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 100nF παράλληλα στην αντίσταση των 100kΩ,* τον πυκνωτή 10nF ανάμεσα στο πιν 5 του 555 και τη γη κάνε τον 100nF, και πρόσθεσε ένα πυκνωτή 100nF και παράλληλα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 100μF παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία του 555, πινς 8 και 1

Και μόνο η πρώτη αλλαγή θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά κάνε και τις άλλες

Έχεις βάλει 100kΩ αντίσταση pull up και ποιος ξέρει πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο στην είσοδο και ήθελες να δουλεύει κιόλας

Συμβαίνει αυτό που είπε ο Βαγγέλης στο #5 και παρέθεσες στο #6

----------


## pavel

εν τελει τι απ'ολα που λετε να κανω?
να αλλαξω το ρελε και να βαλω ενα με μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στις επαφες?
να οδηγησω το ρελε με τρανζιστορ οπως μ ειπατε?
να κανω τις αλλαγες που λεει ο τελευταιος φιλος?

----------


## Prithan

Ναι σε όλα!
Μόνο για το ρελέ νομίζω δεν είναι απαραίτητη η αλλαγή...





> εν τελει τι απ'ολα που λετε να κανω?
> να αλλαξω το ρελε και να βαλω ενα με μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στις επαφες?
> να οδηγησω το ρελε με τρανζιστορ οπως μ ειπατε?
> να κανω τις αλλαγες που λεει ο τελευταιος φιλος?

----------


## nestoras

> εν τελει τι απ'ολα που λετε να κανω?
> να αλλαξω το ρελε και να βαλω ενα με μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στις επαφες?
> να οδηγησω το ρελε με τρανζιστορ οπως μ ειπατε?
> να κανω τις αλλαγες που λεει ο τελευταιος φιλος?



Εννοείται ότι θα ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές που σου έγραψε ο Φίλιππος πιο πάνω για να είναι σωστό το κύκλωμα σου!  :Smile: 

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν μετά τις διορθώσεις εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με τις επαφές του ρελέ λόγω του ισχυρού επαγωγικού φορτίου που μάλλον είναι η σειρήνα σου, τότε θα αναγκαστείς να το αλλάξεις και αυτό!

----------


## pavel

> Αυτό το διαπίστωσες με μέτρηση ή με τη φαντασία;
> *Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 100nF παράλληλα στην αντίσταση των 100kΩ,* τον πυκνωτή 10nF ανάμεσα στο πιν 5 του 555 και τη γη κάνε τον 100nF, και πρόσθεσε ένα πυκνωτή 100nF και παράλληλα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 100μF παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία του 555, πινς 8 και 1
> 
> Και μόνο η πρώτη αλλαγή θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά κάνε και τις άλλες
> 
> Έχεις βάλει 100kΩ αντίσταση pull up και ποιος ξέρει πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο στην είσοδο και ήθελες να δουλεύει κιόλας
> 
> Συμβαίνει αυτό που είπε ο Βαγγέλης στο #5 και παρέθεσες στο #6



επειδη καπου δε σε επιασα, λες:
1) εναν παραλληλο πυκνωτη 100n στην αντισταση 100k
2) να αλλαξω τον 10n με εναν 100n
3) δεν καταλαβα, ενοεις 2 πυκνωτες παραλληλα στο 8 και το 1?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Παύλο κάνε αυτό και υπολόγισε τον πυκνωτή για τον χρόνο που θες

switch controler.jpg

Το απλό αυτό κύκλωμα έχει δώσει πολλές φορές λύση και σε εμένα αλλά και σε πολλούς εδώ μέσα, άσχετα αν διαφωνεί ο φίλιππος :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Παύλο κάνε αυτό και υπολόγισε τον πυκνωτή για τον χρόνο που θες
> 
> switch controler.jpg
> 
> Το απλό αυτό κύκλωμα έχει δώσει πολλές φορές λύση και σε εμένα αλλά και σε πολλούς εδώ μέσα, άσχετα αν διαφωνεί ο φίλιππος



Το γυρίσαμε στην ηλεκτρολογία πάλι




> δεν καταλαβα, ενοεις 2 πυκνωτες παραλληλα στο 8 και το 1?



Ναι, πυκνωτές απόζευξης παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία.

----------


## GR_KYROS

το αποτελεσμα μετραει :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, πρέπει να είναι ωραίο και το κύκλωμα...

----------


## nestoras

> 3) δεν καταλαβα, ενοεις 2 πυκνωτες παραλληλα στο 8 και το 1?



Ο ένας θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί όσο γίνονται πιο κοντά στα άκρα τροφοδοσίας του 555.

----------


## pavel

Με συγχωρεις, απλως επειδη δε γνωριζω, λες κατι τετοιο να κανω με τον ηλεκτρολυτικο και τον αλλον πυκνωτη?
aawe.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Με συγχωρεις, απλως επειδη δε γνωριζω, λες κατι τετοιο να κανω με τον ηλεκτρολυτικο και τον αλλον πυκνωτη?



Τον ηλεκτρολυτικό να τον βάλεις στη είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της πλακέττας, τον κεραμικό να τον βάλεις όπως έδειξες στο σχήμα σου.
Ο κεραμικός των 100nF παίζει το ρόλο "αντιπαρασιτικού" φίλτρου υψηλών συχνοτήτων (παρουσιάζει πολύ μικρή εμπέδηση στις υψηλές συχνότητες με αποτέλεσμα να τις "πνίγει" πριν πάνε μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο και δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα). Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πρέπει να μπαίνει όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην είσοδο των ολοκληρωμένων. Αν μπει μακρύτερα μπορεί κατά τη διαδρομή από τον πυκνωτή μέχρι το ολοκληρωμένο να έρθουν "καινούρια" παράσιτα!

----------

gethag (26-01-16)

----------


## pavel

δεν καταλαβαινω ρε παιδια, αν οι παραπανω αλλαγες μου λυσουν το προβλημα, για ποιο λογο χωρις φορτιο ή με μικρα φορτια ο αυτοματισμος δουλευε και το προβλημα το παθαινει ΜΟΝΟ με την σειρηνα των 220??

----------


## GR_KYROS

ο σπινθήρας τρελαίνει το κύκλωμα σου όπως σου είπα στο post 5
και αφού θα καταλήξεις αργά η γρήγορα στην πρόταση του post 17
μην το καθυστερείς :Smile:

----------


## SProg

Off topic

Ολοιδιο προβλημα:

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/threads/relay-problems.115493/


Με τρελαινει που του απαντησαν και δεν μπηκε παλι να απαντησει(για το ξενο site μιλαω) αν οντως λειτουργησε.

----------


## GR_KYROS

κάνε μια δοκιμή παράκαμψης του προβλήματος
παράλληλα στην σειρήνα η παράλληλα στις επαφές του relay
μια αντίσταση 500Ω σε σειρά με έναν πυκνωτή  0.02u


παιδιά 25ο post για ένα απλό θέμα, εντάξει  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Με συγχωρεις, απλως επειδη δε γνωριζω, λες κατι τετοιο να κανω με τον ηλεκτρολυτικο και τον αλλον πυκνωτη?
> aawe.jpg



Ναι





> κάνε μια δοκιμή παράκαμψης του προβλήματος
> παράλληλα στην σειρήνα η παράλληλα στις επαφές του relay
> μια αντίσταση 500Ω σε σειρά με έναν πυκνωτή  0.02u



Πολλά λες, μια αντίσταση γύρω στα 100Ω και ένας πυκνωτής γύρω στα 100nF είναι ίσως πιο λογικές τιμές, ναι, είναι καλό να τα βάλει και αυτά, αλλά όχι και να μην βάλει τον πυκνωτή που του είπα παράλληλα στην αντίσταση των 100kΩ, για να μην φτάσει στο σημείο να μην επανασκανδαλίζεται το κύκλωμα τη στιγμή που κόβει η σειρήνα ενώ θα το παθαίνει λαμβάνοντας άλλους ηλεκτρικούς θορύβους από το περιβάλλον.

----------


## nestoras

> δεν καταλαβαινω ρε παιδια, αν οι παραπανω αλλαγες μου λυσουν το προβλημα, για ποιο λογο χωρις φορτιο ή με μικρα φορτια ο αυτοματισμος δουλευε και το προβλημα το παθαινει ΜΟΝΟ με την σειρηνα των 220??




Επειδή η σειρήνα είναι ισχυρό επαγωγικό φορτίο! Σαν να έχεις ένα μοτέρ στην έξοδο ας πούμε...

----------


## pavel

ωραια, αρα με τις αλλαγες θα ειναι κομπλε λετε.. ρελε να αντικαταστησω ή οχι? και αν ναι, τι επαφες πρεπει να εχει? (ρευμα κ ταση δλδ)

----------


## pavel

Παιδια, εκανα ενα σχεδιο με ολες τις αλλαγες που μ ειπατε ως προς το ηλεκτρονικο κομματι. Πυκνωτες και οδηγηση απο τρανζιστορ, τα εκανα σωστα?
siren5scrl.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Γενικά ναι...
Πόσα Α τραβάει η σειρήνα, τί επαφές έχει το ήδη υπάρχον ρελέ και τί αντίσταση παρουσιάζει το πηνίο του;

----------


## pavel

Το ρελε λεει για τις επαφες: 5A 220VAC, 5A 30VDC. Η αντισταση ειναι 260 Ω. ποσο ρευμα τραβαει δε ξερω δυστυχως. Να βαλω ενα με πιο δυνατες επαφες? Πχ 10 250VAC. Η οδηγηση απο τρανζιστορ κομπλε ειναι?

----------


## FILMAN

Το ρελέ σου τραβάει 46mA και το 555 μπορεί να δώσει 200. *Δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τρανζίστορ*, καλό είναι να βάλεις όμως μια δίοδο σε σειρά από την έξοδο του 555 προς το πηνίο του ρελέ χωρίς να καταργήσεις αυτήν που ήδη υπάρχει παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ.

*Η σειρήνα πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει;*

----------


## pavel

οπως σ ειπα και πιο πανω φιλε, δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω ποσο ρευμα τραβαει η σειρηνα και δε μπορω να την μετρησω τωρα διοτι ειναι σε αλλο μερος, οταν παω μια και εξω με την πλακετα, τοτε μπορω να μετρησω. 
Αρα να καταργησω την οδηγηση με τρανζιστορ και να βαλω απλα μια διοδο?

----------


## FILMAN

> οπως σ ειπα και πιο πανω φιλε, δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω ποσο ρευμα τραβαει η σειρηνα και δε μπορω να την μετρησω τωρα διοτι ειναι σε αλλο μερος, οταν παω μια και εξω με την πλακετα, τοτε μπορω να μετρησω.



Πάντως 5Α στα 230V είναι 1.15kW... Τώρα σειρήνα 1.15kW... είναι κάπως...




> Αρα να καταργησω την οδηγηση με τρανζιστορ και να βαλω απλα μια διοδο?



*Ναι...*

----------


## nestoras

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτω.
Είναι τροποποιημένο για ακύρωση του κύκλου λειτουργίας όταν τροφοδοτείται ο 555 (φαντάζομαι ότι δε θέλεις να χτυπά η σειρήνα κάθε φορά που κόβεται το ρεύμα και ξανάρχεται) και με ένα RC κυκλωματάκι στην είσοδο trigger για επιπλέον ανοσία.
Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάτι!

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά, ήταν πιο απλό - έξυπνο - λογικό να προστεθούν τα R1, R2, C5, D1 και Q1 για να γίνει αυτό, αντί απλά το πιν 4 του 555 να συνδεθεί στη θετική τάση τροφοδοσίας και ο C6 να μπει, *όχι ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και τη γη, αλλά ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και την τάση τροφοδοσίας;*

----------


## nestoras

> Καλά, ήταν πιο απλό - έξυπνο - λογικό να προστεθούν τα R1, R2, C5, D1 και Q1 για να γίνει αυτό, αντί απλά το πιν 4 του 555 να συνδεθεί στη θετική τάση τροφοδοσίας και ο C6 να μπει, *όχι ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και τη γη, αλλά ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και την τάση τροφοδοσίας;*



Είναι μεθοδολογία "by the book". Σίγουρο κράτημα του reset pin στη γείωση ώστε να μην "ξεκινά" με τίποτα.
Έκανα τη δοκιμή που ανέφερες με τον παράλληλο πυκνωτή στην pull up του pin 2 και δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς να κάνει triggering όταν δίνω τροφοδοσία.

Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου εξηγούσες το λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό.

Και η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι ΝΑΙ!  :Smile: 

edit: Μετά από μερικές εκατοντάδες δοκιμές, μόνο μία φορά μου έκανε trigger!

----------


## FILMAN

Άλλαξε και τη θέση του C2, βάλτον παράλληλα στη R4, σύνδεσε και μια αντίσταση 68Ω σε σειρά με το πιν 7 του 555 και ξαναδοκίμασε. Τώρα θα πρέπει να μην σου το κάνει ποτέ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να περιμένεις ώστε να αδειάσουν όλοι οι πυκνωτές πριν ξαναδώσεις τροφοδοσία.

----------


## nestoras

> Άλλαξε και τη θέση του C2, βάλτον παράλληλα στη R4, σύνδεσε και μια αντίσταση 68Ω σε σειρά με το πιν 7 του 555 και ξαναδοκίμασε. Τώρα θα πρέπει να μην σου το κάνει ποτέ.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να περιμένεις ώστε να αδειάσουν όλοι οι πυκνωτές πριν ξαναδώσεις τροφοδοσία.



???
Αυτό δεν είναι το δικτύωμα του χρόνου;

----------


## FILMAN

> ???
> Αυτό δεν είναι το δικτύωμα του χρόνου;



Ναι!  :Smile:

----------


## pavel

να υλοποιησω κατευθειαν αυτο που ανεβασες φιλε?

----------


## nestoras

> να υλοποιησω κατευθειαν αυτο που ανεβασες φιλε?



Δεν ξέρω σε ποιον "φίλο" από τους 2 αναφέρεσαι.
Αν ανεφέρεσαι σε εμένα, αυτό που ανέβασα είναι δοκιμασμένο και δουλεύει.
Το κύκλωμα που σου πρότεινε ο Φίλιππος ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δουλεύει γιατί αλλιώς δε θα στο πρότεινε!! Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ και συμπεριφέρεται άριστα σε αντίξοες συνθήκες (άπλωσα 10 μέτρα καλώδιο στο trigger δίπλα από λάμπες φθορισμού και Μ/Σ) και ανοιγόκλεινα την τροφοδοσία πολύ γρήγορα! Προφανώς είναι πολύ πιο απλό το κύκλωμα και αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα το προτιμούσα! Είναι το κύκλωμα που ανέβασες εσύ μετά από τις συμβουλές του Φίλιππου στο post #31.

----------


## pavel

Πετυχε!! Μπραβο παιδια, πετυχε! Το δοκιμασα σπιτι μου με μια αλλη σειρηνα 220αρα και λειτουργησε κανονικα. Τωρα μενει να παω στην κανονικη σειρηνα με την πλακετα και να  το δοκιμασω και εκει!

----------


## FILMAN

Έκανες όλες τις αλλαγές που σου είπα ή έβαλες μόνο τον πυκνωτή παράλληλα στην αντίσταση των 100kΩ;

----------


## pavel

εκανα οτι ειπες ακριβως, δηλαδη πυκνωτες συν διοδος. δεν εβαλα τρανζιστορ.

----------


## FILMAN

Έβαλες και RC στις επαφές του ρελέ;

----------


## pavel

οχι δε το εκανα αυτο, δε νομιζω να το ειπαμε. ουσιαστικα αντικατεστησα ολους τους πυκνωτες που ειπες και προσθεσα την διοδο απ'την εξοδο του 555 στο ρελε. και ετσι λειτουργει

----------


## FILMAN

Μηνύματα #27 και #28...

----------


## pavel

ok, ειναι απαραιτητο αρα να το κανω κ αυτο? ουσιαστικα λες να βαλω παραλληλα στην επαφη του ρελε που ειναι NO, δηλαδη μεταξυ 220 volt και σειρηνας το RC?

----------


## pavel

το κυκλωμα λειτουργησε αψογα και με την κανονικη σειρηνα. θελω να ευχαριστησω ολους οσους βοηθησαν. ελπιζω αυτο το τοπικ να γινει πηγη γνωσης για οποιονδηποτε βρεθει σε μια παρομοια κατασταση και θελει να βρει μια λυση. μπραβο σε ολους σας και σας ξανα ευχαριστω. 
θα ηθελα τελος να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις. θελω να μαθω τι ακριβως κανουν οι δυο παραλληλοι πυκνωτες στην τροφοδοσια και τι ο παραλληλος πυκνωτης στην αντισταση των 100k. γιατι ουσιαστικα με αυτες τις αλλαγες δουλεψε και θα ηθελα να ξερω το πως και το γιατι

----------

